# OT: Any opinions about DVR?



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

I'm thinking about purchasing a DIRECTV DVR, so I can watch Blazer games despite my busy work schedule.

I've heard it's 99.99, but with a $100 rebate it would be free. From there its only $5.00 a month per system.

You can pause live TV, record tv, record a show, while watching another show, and automatically set it up so that it records anything that's related to "Portland Trail Blazers."

Anyone have any experience with DVR? Is it worth it?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I have 2 DVRs at home. I have dish network, but they are the same. I don't know how I survived without it. I have the league pass for the NBA and it is great. You set it up to record a game and it only take you about an hour to watch one. Golf is great to. I can watch Tiger play a round in about 45 min. I would highly recomend one.


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

It is the greatest. Pausing live shows is great, taping is easy., etc.
Totally worth it.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

I have a DVR and I use it all the time now. It allows you to be alot more social because you can go out even when you have that show you really wanted to watch. Then I watch all of these shows when I have nothing else going on. I plan on utilizing this BIG TIME during the season!! It is well worth it.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

How much better is DVR than say using a regular VCR? And how is the quality?


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

DVR is way better than a VCR in my opinion. For one, you dont have to keep VHS tapes lying around everywhere. Also, you can record multiple shows at once with a DVR. The quality on the DVR is exactly as you would see it on the TV, so you never have to worry about a poor quality recording.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I have DirectTivo with NBA League pass. Kicks butt, since I don't live in Portland, only way to catch blazer games when I'm not in town. 

Drawback is on League pass is that they leave the NBA games as a 6 hour block, which takes up a bit of space on your hard drive, so its not really good to archive stuff and set up a season pass....


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Having a DVR is way WAY better than a VCR. It's hard to understand unless you've messed around with it, but a DVR can change the way that you watch TV is a way that a VCR can't. Pausing and replaying live television allows you to worry a heck of a lot less about commercials or show start times.

For DVRs, Tivo is easily the best IMO. It's much friendler than the alternatives that I've seen (ranging from MS to Dish to Digital Cable) and it's just more fun.

I've had a Tivo for about 5 years now, and I added a second one about a year ago. If you think you want it, and you can afford the cost, I'd say get it and you won't regret it.

Ed O.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Hype #9 said:


> I'm thinking about purchasing a DIRECTV DVR, so I can watch Blazer games despite my busy work schedule.
> 
> I've heard it's 99.99, but with a $100 rebate it would be free. From there its only $5.00 a month per system.
> 
> ...


Wonderful gaget if you can afford it. 

I got mine for Blazer games but use it for many other shows as well. When watching a game you can stop, quick replay at regular speed or slow speed, can stop and move forward or backward one frame at a time if you want to see if that was a real foul or how he actually did that incredible move again and again. Wonderful. Also can tape a game from the VCR if you want to save it for posterity. (That is if I can figure out how to hook it up - I am technically challenged and my step son went and got married and now I don't have anyone to help this old man out) 

Get it if you can.

gatorpops


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

I unfortunately do not have one, but I'm in college and don't watch much TV so it doesn't matter. But I've been trying to convince my mom to get one. The quality is much better than VCR, no need for tapes and the scheduling/programming to record programs is infinately easier on a DVR than a VCR. 

I think it's a great invention and can't wait to get my own once I get out there and start making my own dough.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

Awesome feed back. Thanks guys.

2 last questions I promise 

What is the difference between a DVR and a TiVo? Or is it the same thing?

What if you miss a show...that say starts at 6pm. You get home at 6:30pm to watch it, can you rewind 30mins to catch the start of the show?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

TIVO has spoiled me. Get the receiver with the most hrs. I had TIVO nitemares until I installed a second hard drive. The one with the rebate probably only has 35 hrs or so which is nothing.

DVR is Digital Video Recorder. TIVO controls what and when you record programs on the DVR. Directv uses TIVO for their DVR receivers. 

Next you'll want to get a DVD burner.

IF one of your tuners are on the station you want to watch you can go back 30 mins as long as you've been on that station that long, but that is the limit.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

May I jump in the "dumb questions department"?
I currently have regular cable and it sucks, I have to pay for a ton of channels I never watch and don't get ones I'd watch. Also can't get NBA TV and I am out of area so I never see Blazer games. I'm thinking of a dish.
But here is my dumb question re: TiVO et al
I have an old TV. I mean a really old TV, it's not even cable ready. I have to have the cable run through the VCR. But the TV works just fine and it's not in me to dump something that works just because it's not the latest model. Would I have to get a new TV?
Also, how does one shop around for dish/tivo and all the other gadgets? Consumer Reports or where? I would want the best deal/equipment for the money if I'm going to invest.
Gracias!


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Both dish and directtv will give you all you need... and it will work fine with old TVs. 

I have DirecTV myself, but I also have 3 high definition receivers, and one records in high definition. Sports are awesome for hi-def... (too bad the blazers won't broadcast in HD... that is so weak) Football is AWESOME. Even with Blazer games I am usually so busy I start recording the game... run around and do some stuff... start watching about 45 minutes into the game... then fast forward through all the commercials. I can watch a game in about an hour... and rewatch any awesome parts. (Telfair blows past Kobe, drives the lane behind the back to Ha for the slam!!!) 

I can't wait until I can record to a DVD (blue ray?) in HD... that may be a few years though.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

I can't remember how many times the family has missed whatever as we were watching, then grabbing the remote and rewinding to se what we missed.

It's the greatest!


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

I am here to spread confusion.

DVR = Digital Video Recorder. There are lots of companies making these. The components are a box, which is a basic computer with a hard drive for storage of the video, software and user interface, and a programming guide which is needed to control recording of specific programs and has to be constantly updated either by the TV provider (cable or satelite) or via phone line or internet.

Tivo = equals EITHER a standalone box sold by Tivo that uses their software and programming guide service OR a box sold or distributed by another firm that licenses EITHER Tivo software or both the software and guide service.

See that's simple right? Oh, but it gets better.

Tivo should own the TV world. It doesn't because of circumstances, economics, power, etc. Not that it isn't a great product.

It is generally agreed that Tivo makes the best DVR software. They have several key patents preventing copycats from offering the full Tivo experience, and a 5 year head start on the other companies. Think of version 5.0 vs 1.1 or 2.0 at best. Most users love their Tivo software units. That is not the case for other DVR software.

It is also the case that Tivo (or other DVR software) will work best if it is very tightly integrated with programming information from your TV provider and if it records the shows in the already compressed digital format that is received from you digital TV provider. Otherwise you are taking a digital signal, uncompressing to analog, and then having the DVR encode the signal back to a compressed digital signal. That degrades quality. Over-the-air (non HD) and analog cable channels have to be encoded regardless.

Once you get into the DVR lifestyle you will want the most hard drive space you can get and dual tuner capability, so you have the ability to record two shows at the same time (more important than you might think, especially for Tivo which records show it thinks you might like or if you subscribe to NBA Season Pass with many games going at once).

All of those factors led to the DirecTV Tivo units being the best combination for most people. All requirements above were met and the Tivo service fee ($5) was waived if you subscribe to all the movie channels.

That happy state of affairs has been destroyed this summer.

HDTV is coming on. Customers with HDTV service have been demanding HD DVRs from their TV providers. DirecTV had a unit that cost $1,000 so few were sold. Also DirecTV doesn't have enough HD channels. To offer more they are going to transition to MPEG-4 from the current MPEG-2. This will make all their HD receivers white elephants. Though they will transition existing clients somehow. They also felt they couldn't compete with the cable companies that are now offering HD DVRs for no upfront investment. They plan to offer a new unit on a rental model. In the meantime they are in something of a limbo.

As part of their attempt to cut costs to compete with cable they no longer wanted to pay Tivo to use their software. They have developed a DVR (non HD for now) for DirecTV use. As of August 1st they are rolling out these new DVRs. The special deal you are seeing is most likely the Non-Tivo units. I wouldn't go near it until it is proven to work well. They will still provide the Tivo service to all the millions of customers that have the Tivo units.

Comcast currently has an HD DVR with generic software that isn't well received. They have made a deal with Tivo and are coming out (in a few months) with a new and improved HD DVR with Tivo software added. With Tivo losing DirecTV, I bet Comcast got a killer deal from Tivo, still it was smart of them to admit their software was crap, dump it and get the good stuff. 

Hard to comment on a product that isn't out yet, but worth keeping an eye on. But, unless it allows storage to be expanded, may have the usual problem of other cable DVRs that is too light on recording capacity. Some customers "solve" this problem by renting two DVR units. And cable has their poor customer service rep and the analog channels (2 to 70) quality is usually poor.

It seems that Tivo is working hard at producing a CableCard ready HD standalone Tivo box. Then you could skip renting the box the cable company is renting, own your own unit, and have the storage capacity you want.

If you don't want High Definition, and want the DirecTV service, I would try to get any DirecTivo receiver units if that is still possible. Maybe you can get them used.

To summarize:

Good: Tivo, Dual Tuner, Large recording capacity (or ability to expand storage), integrated programming guide, all digital.

Do not buy HD DirecTV Tivo (white elephant). Do not get a DVR that isn't Tivo unless you can return without cost to you if it turns out to be hard to use or junk or until you see lots of owners and reviewers giving it the thumbs up.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Masbee said:


> Good: Tivo, Dual Tuner, Large recording capacity (or ability to expand storage), integrated programming guide, all digital.
> 
> Do not buy HD DirecTV Tivo (white elephant). Do not get a DVR that isn't Tivo unless you can return without cost to you if it turns out to be hard to use or junk or until you see lots of owners and reviewers giving it the thumbs up.


Great info Masbee. You explained it a lot better than I did. 

I found out that DIRECTV no longer uses Hughes for their receivers and that they are building their own when my remote went out and I couldn't get the same remote. They do offer a uni for only $15.

The one feature that I can't live without and I didn't even know about until I visited weaknees site to add another hard drive is the 30 sec skip. I love this feature! For a two min commercial I just hit the button four times and no more commercial! Of course you don't know how long a commercial is so I usually hit the 18 sec back button too once or twice, but it's way faster than fast forwarding through commercials. I understand that this is a feature that is being attack. I read they might have a still shot of a commercial or something each time you hit the button. That wouldn't bother me as long as they don't take away the feature. You hear anything about this?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

crandc said:


> May I jump in the "dumb questions department"?
> I currently have regular cable and it sucks, I have to pay for a ton of channels I never watch and don't get ones I'd watch. Also can't get NBA TV and I am out of area so I never see Blazer games. I'm thinking of a dish.
> But here is my dumb question re: TiVO et al
> I have an old TV. I mean a really old TV, it's not even cable ready. I have to have the cable run through the VCR. But the TV works just fine and it's not in me to dump something that works just because it's not the latest model. Would I have to get a new TV?
> ...


You are gonna HAVE to upgrade your TV in a couple of years here if you want to continue to watch it, as the analog TV signals are going to be turned off as mandated by the FCC.

There's gonna be a lot of angry people out there.

I won't care as I don't watch TV anyway.

But keep this in mind. Unless you have an HD TV, you are going to be seeing a lot of static in the not too distant future.

There will be some converter boxes offered, but at that point, it's not worth the hassle. The quality of such things is shoddy. They also won't allow you to video record the HD signal on to a VCR tape.

Such are the joys of digital broadcasting. Fun.

(Off the topic, but aren't you in Northern California? Send me a PM, I may be able to help you set up an AM radio that would allow you to listen to the Blazer games on the radio.)


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

mgb said:


> Great info Masbee. You explained it a lot better than I did.
> 
> I found out that DIRECTV no longer uses Hughes for their receivers and that they are building their own when my remote went out and I couldn't get the same remote. They do offer a uni for only $15.
> 
> The one feature that I can't live without and I didn't even know about until I visited weaknees site to add another hard drive is the 30 sec skip. I love this feature! For a two min commercial I just hit the button four times and no more commercial! Of course you don't know how long a commercial is so I usually hit the 18 sec back button too once or twice, but it's way faster than fast forwarding through commercials. I understand that this is a feature that is being attack. I read they might have a still shot of a commercial or something each time you hit the button. That wouldn't bother me as long as they don't take away the feature. You hear anything about this?


This feature has been turned off in many DVR devices.

Nothing that can't be hacked to turn back on though. A Tivo is basically a PC running Linux with a big hard disk.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

HearToTemptYou said:


> This feature has been turned off in many DVR devices.
> 
> Nothing that can't be hacked to turn back on though. A Tivo is basically a PC running Linux with a big hard disk.


When my TIVO upgraded recently I was worried I might lose this feature but I still have it. I was real impress with the upgrade. Everything is much faster and I like the folder option.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I'd never heard of the 30 second skip before, but it sounded pretty nifty so I googled this page:
http://www.bigmarv.net/how/tivo30secondskip.html

I just followed the directions it gives and now the feature is enabled on my Tivo. pretty sweet.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

mgb said:


> When my TIVO upgraded recently I was worried I might lose this feature but I still have it. I was real impress with the upgrade. Everything is much faster and I like the folder option.


agreed. it's a hell of a lot better. 

just curious how many auto records people have on their wish lists. I've built up 137 different auto records. many are favorite actors (Clint Eastwood, Brad Pitt, etc), but I also have some for directors and I always have it set to have two new home improvement, two new computer technology and two new History Channel programs on there at all times. plus Jeopardy, Over There, Battlestar Galactica, Monk, The Daily Show and every Blazer game. 

I don't watch 1/20th of all the stuff the Tivo records, but I like being able to just turn on the TV and have a great choice of commercial-free TV. I've got it set up to record so much stuff that it seems to cycle through new recordings in about 36 hours. 

I never have enough space for the Tivo "recommended" stuff, but that's fine by me. back when i did, it seemed to think I loved "Charles In Charge," which just boggled my mind.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

theWanker said:


> I'd never heard of the 30 second skip before, but it sounded pretty nifty so I googled this page:
> http://www.bigmarv.net/how/tivo30secondskip.html
> 
> I just followed the directions it gives and now the feature is enabled on my Tivo. pretty sweet.


I meant to post this link:

http://www.weaknees.com/30/

Which explains the same thing. The reason I post it now is because that is a great site for info and upgrades regarding TIVO/DVR. I bought another hard drive to add to my existing one from them. It was already prepared all I had to do was install it. They have great info and are the best site I've found for upgrading. While I was there today I found out that I could have got a remote that is identical to the one that came with my receiver. A different company makes it but the exact same buttons.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

theWanker said:


> agreed. it's a hell of a lot better.
> 
> just curious how many auto records people have on their wish lists. I've built up 137 different auto records. many are favorite actors (Clint Eastwood, Brad Pitt, etc), but I also have some for directors and I always have it set to have two new home improvement, two new computer technology and two new History Channel programs on there at all times. plus Jeopardy, Over There, Battlestar Galactica, Monk, The Daily Show and every Blazer game.
> 
> I don't watch 1/20th of all the stuff the Tivo records, but I like being able to just turn on the TV and have a great choice of commercial-free TV. I've got it set up to record so much stuff that it seems to cycle through new recordings in about 36 hours.


I've never used the wishlist. I run out of space as it is with just Season passes. Looking at it though I see how in some cases it would help. So many sports are just listed as NFL or NBA. Being able to have it pick from the description would help.



> I never have enough space for the Tivo "recommended" stuff, but that's fine by me. back when i did, it seemed to think I loved "Charles In Charge," which just boggled my mind.


That's funny.  It reminds me of a King of Queens episode when 'recommend' stuff keeps recommending shows with gay content.

I've never use this feature and wish I could turn it off so it wouldn't use my precious hard drive space!


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Get the Dish Network DVR, not the Directv one. Dish is the same but it comes free with the service.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

MC AK said:


> Get the Dish Network DVR, not the Directv one. Dish is the same but it comes free with the service.


From what I've read and heard Directv is the best. My sister had the Dish Network and didn't like it. I don't think it has near the programming that Directv does. Does the Dish Network have the NFL ticket? I wouldn't even think about changing to a different dish if it didn't. It would be interesting to compare the programs on Directv compared to the Dish.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

mgb said:


> I've never used the wishlist. I run out of space as it is with just Season passes. Looking at it though I see how in some cases it would help. So many sports are just listed as NFL or NBA. Being able to have it pick from the description would help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can turn it off. You can also check out the To Do list every week or so to see what Tivo is planning on recording. There you can delete shows you don't want it to record.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

mgb said:


> From what I've read and heard Directv is the best. My sister had the Dish Network and didn't like it. I don't think it has near the programming that Directv does. Does the Dish Network have the NFL ticket? I wouldn't even think about changing to a different dish if it didn't. It would be interesting to compare the programs on Directv compared to the Dish.


DirecTV has an exclusive on Sunday Ticket. If you want that you have no choice.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Sorry to bump such an old thread, but I was thinking about purchasing a Tivo unit, here, in the next week or so. I was wondering, is there anything new out there that I should be looking at?

Currently, I'm a Comcast digital cable subscriber and I was wondering, basically, if it makes more sense for me to upgrade my current cable box, for one of the Comcast DVR units, or if I should be looking at the stand-alone Tivo units? My instincts tell me that I should go with Tivo, but, honestly, I have no clue what to be looking at.

Another question I have, is: Do I have to have an actual 'land-line' phone, or do I just need to have a 'free' phone jack for it to plug into? I ask because I haven't had a land-line phone for about five years now, as it's always made more sense for me to just have/use a cell phone. I know this is probably an ignorant question, but, I honestly have no clue (sorry!).

Also, if I should be looking at Tivo units, should I go with the "Humax" (that has the built-in DVD burner) or should I just buy one of the, say, 40 or 80 hour capacity units and upgrade the H/D, myself!?


From the brief (albeit not very in-depth) research that I've conducted to this point, the 80-hour Humax is sounding like what I want/need. And, I figure, I could always just upgrade the H/D capacity later if I wanted. But, like I said, I have very, very little (see: next-to-nothing) knowledge about this type pf stuff. So any help would be much appreciated!!!

Thanks!!! :cheers:


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Since the discussion has been revived, may I throw in a couple of questions? I have a pretty extensive collection of videotapes. Can they be watched on a DVR, or would I just keep the old VCR for them? I take it the DVR plays DVD's, or would I need to purchase a separate DVD player?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Be afraid. Be very afraid . . .

All this talk of DVRs, TIVO, CableTV, HDTV, etc. is a sign that we are becoming a nation of couch potatoes, immersed in our customized home entertainment systems, watching hours and hours of mindless and/or useless programing while we avoid work, social interaction, and exercise. It's our way of inoculating ourselves from the outside world and all of its frightening implications.

Illegal aliens flooding into the country? Who cares as long as we have our TIVO?
Terrorists plotting to destroy us? Just keep your finger on the remote and ignore them!
Drug use soaring out of control? Hey, at least we've still got "Will & Grace"!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

CanJohno- As far as I know, you have to have a land phone line to get the most out of your Tivo service. I understand that there is now a way to use Vonage if you want to avoid going with the traditional (more expensive) telephone company. 

crandc- A DVR will do nothing for your VCR's. You'll still need a VCR player. Most won't play DVD's, either. They just record whatever comes in via your cable/dish signal. If you are looking to simplify, you might consider a combination DVD/VCR player. They have dropped down a lot in price and can be had for under $100.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> Be afraid. Be very afraid . . .
> 
> All this talk of DVRs, TIVO, CableTV, HDTV, etc. is a sign that we are becoming a nation of couch potatoes, immersed in our customized home entertainment systems, watching hours and hours of mindless and/or useless programing while we avoid work, social interaction, and exercise. It's our way of inoculating ourselves from the outside world and all of its frightening implications.
> 
> ...


And yet violent crime rates are at 30 year lows. kids have always had sex and drugs, and are actually doing it at lower rates than when I was growing up. illegal immigration and terrorism are going to happen regardless of what's on TV. 

If there really is a new sociological danger in America, I'd say it comes from our increasing compartmentalization. You can now live in states and neighborhoods with people who only think like you. You can watch TV stations and listen to radio programs that feature people who only think like you. You can look at websites, magazines and newspapers who always think like you. Even Tivo can help make sure you are only exposed to messages that fit your ideology. 

I think the disappearance of moderate Republicans and the shrinking of moderate Democrats reflects our nation's compartmentalization. People self-select media that reinforces their ideology, and it makes them more extreme. 

As for becoming less sociable, I actually find that Tivo has been pretty liberating. I no longer plan my week's entertainment to include the 3 Blazer games and the three or four TV shows I can't miss. TV is something I do when there's nothing else going on, not something I have to schedule into my day.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> illegal immigration and terrorism are going to happen regardless of what's on TV.


Perhaps, but that wasn't my point. I think we are using our "home entertainment systems" to create a cocoon that protects us from worry and anxiety about what's happening in our culture--or even on our street. Marx said that religion is the opiate of the people, but in the U.S. I think it's TV viewing.



> kids have always had sex and drugs, and are actually doing it at lower rates than when I was growing up.


I'm not so sure about that. Kids are having sex at younger and younger ages, and studies have shown that many young girls don't even consider oral sex to be "sex." Thanks to the internet and cable TV, there is now MUCH more pornography easily available to kids, and there is more rape being carried out by young boys. Kids are also more easily seduced by online predators who seduce them into sexual liasons. It's a very scary world to be raising kids in today. 



> If there really is a new sociological danger in America, I'd say it comes from our increasing compartmentalization. You can now live in states and neighborhoods with people who only think like you.


This is a gross generalization. Even the so-called "red states" have large numbers of "blue" people. Take a look at the voting records from 2004, and you'll see that many red and blue states were almost evenly divided between Bush and Kerry supporters. For instance, Ohio, the state that decided the last election, only went "red" by about 365,000 votes.

But people have always been able to live in communities that share their values. This has been going on for generations and will continue to go on. It's human nature to want to be around people who share your world view.



> You can watch TV stations and listen to radio programs that feature people who only think like you. You can look at websites, magazines and newspapers who always think like you. Even Tivo can help make sure you are only exposed to messages that fit your ideology.


That's what democracy is all about: freedom of choice. I find that the people who are usually worried about "compartmentalization" are the same people who think talk radio is making folks more conservative. If "compartmentalization" were making people more liberal, they'd be tickled pink.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

So, TalkHard, why don't you then go out, find a girlfriend, and exercise with her if posting here is so unhealthy? 
Meanwhile, you can start by not making value judgments on others' choices, especially when you know little to nothing about our lives.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> That's what democracy is all about: freedom of choice. I find that the people who are usually worried about "compartmentalization" are the same people who think talk radio is making folks more conservative. If "compartmentalization" were making people more liberal, they'd be tickled pink.


I think it is making people more liberal. and more conservative. political discourse right now is more acidic and extreme than any point in my lifetime. seems like somebody is calling somebody else Hitler at the drop of a hat. is that really good for America? I don't think so. 

as for the "freedom of choice," well, so what? it's also freedom of choice to sit on a couch all day and watch television. doesn't mean it's particularly good for you, or good for America. 

more and more, it seems liberals don't even look at conservative philosophy as moral, valid points of view. 

more and more, it seems conservatives don't even look at liberal philosophy as moral, valid points of view. 

there's just good/smart/my side and evil/stupid/your side. that kind of binary thinking just isn't healthy.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

theWanker said:


> CanJohno- As far as I know, you have to have a land phone line to get the most out of your Tivo service. I understand that there is now a way to use Vonage if you want to avoid going with the traditional (more expensive) telephone company.


Why exactly is a phone line needed for Tivo? Does it have an internal modem and it needs this? Can it be set up to use my cable modem? I also don't have an actual land line and am considering picking up a Tivo.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

A while ago, you had to have the phone service to order NBA league pass or PPV or any other of their specialty programs. 

I remember hearing somewhere that this has changed with their latest software edition, and that DirecTv requires a phone line so as to prevent illegal useage. 

I'm pretty vague on this stuff now, though. If you find out you don't need a phone line anymore, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

CanJohno said:


> Sorry to bump such an old thread, but I was thinking about purchasing a Tivo unit, here, in the next week or so. I was wondering, is there anything new out there that I should be looking at?
> 
> Currently, I'm a Comcast digital cable subscriber and I was wondering, basically, if it makes more sense for me to upgrade my current cable box, for one of the Comcast DVR units, or if I should be looking at the stand-alone Tivo units? My instincts tell me that I should go with Tivo, but, honestly, I have no clue what to be looking at.
> 
> ...


I strongly suggest that you rent the Comcast DVR box to see if you like it.

As I said (see below), the Comcast box is not well reviewed. But that is not to say it is a disaster. You might find it suits you for now. And later, you can turn in that box (at no out of pocket to you), and get the new Tivo box from Comcast when it comes out. It is delayed, of course, and won't be out until 2006.

The main advantage is that you won't have to shell out hundreds of dollars up front and be stuck with a unit you don't like.

The other key advantage for your particular situation is that the cable companies own box does not use the phone line. If you have video on demand you have two-way cable service. All your interactive guide info and updates occur over the coax cable - not a phone line.

You also didn't mention if you have an HDTV. If you do, the Comcast DVR is also an HDTV tuner and HDTV recorder. That is very, very cool if you have an HDTV. I saw some basketball games last week in High Def on TNT and it is much better than a regular feed. Comcast only charges a few extra bucks to get HD channels. You can't record HD if you get a stand alone Tivo box.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> So, TalkHard, why don't you then go out, find a girlfriend, and exercise with her if posting here is so unhealthy?


Who said posting here was unhealthy? Certainly not me. And what makes you think I don't have a girlfriend or a wife? What makes you think it's any of your business anyway?



> Meanwhile, you can start by not making value judgments on others' choices, especially when you know little to nothing about our lives.


Uh, see above. You were just making a massive judgement about MY life. You've also made some pretty big "value judgements" about my avatars, even though you know nothing about me.

You also might want to take a second look at my post. You'll notice that I kept saying "we" and "our," which means I was including myself in this cultural critique.


----------



## Rob Allen (Oct 29, 2003)

I've wanted a DVR for years now, but haven't bought one because I can't find one WITHOUT the program guide! I do not want to have any piece of equipment making a phone call or connected to the internet. I don't need or want the program guide; I just want a glorified VCR that will record when I tell it to. Why won't anybody sell me one?


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I don't want a DVR to make a phone call either. I have a telephone!

I imagine the best time to buy would be in January, when such things tend to be on sale?


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

DVR, TeVo...etc etc... Is awesome, although mine doesnt just allow me just to record anything with "Blazers" in the title... Although I just programed mine to always record Monday Night Football 

Not so bad eh...


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Rob Allen... I bet you probably could record by time or channel without that guide. I think my phone line was disconnected for awhile and everything still worked. Eventually the guide was gone though. I think TiVo sells data on what programs we are watching... which is another reason they want the phone. They even have data one when you are hitting the rewind... skipping commercials etc. I think the Janet Jackson boob fiasco was the most-rewound piece of television yet. 

I don't have a phone jack by my Tivo so I got one of the wireless ones from radio shack for about $50 bucks. Works great.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I think Talkhard makes some excellent points. I'd love to respond to them, but one of my favorite shows is about to come on.


. . . .

Seriously, in the past few years, TV watching seems to have taken over my household. We used to play games, get together with people, etc. Now, certain nights are blocked off because of reality TV, which Tivo can't help because the next day everyone talks about what happened. Me, I only like DVDs and Blazer games. I'm trying to fight the power, but am having Tivo and League Pass installed tomorrow to better support my limited habit.

Tivo can help organize your viewing habits better, but it is up to the individual to make sure that they use their relaxation/recreation time wisely.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Reep said:


> Tivo can help organize your viewing habits better, but it is up to the individual to make sure that they use their relaxation/recreation time wisely.


Exactly, Reep!

Look, I get up at 4 AM. Any show after 9 I can't watch. Period. But if it's something worth seeing it's worth recording to view at my time. 
In between cooking, gardening, taking care of the cats, walking, schmoosing with my neighbor, going to ball games, reading
....


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Damn, I take it somebody was bored on a Tuesday morning/early afternoon!? Can you please do us all a favor and keep your paranoid bull**** out of a discussion about DVR's!? Sweet, thanks!

Anyways, to the rest of you (Masbee, tW, etc.), thanks for the info'! I think I'll look into the DVR from Comcast, like you said, Masbee. I think that makes the most since for now. Then I'll re-evaluate in a couple of months. Thanks again, y'all!

:cheers:


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Tivo/Dvr are very nice.Great for recording the Mom/Wife lifetime shows while u can watch the game.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Some of you may want to consider a standalone DVD-Video recorder. They have really come down in price.

It's just like what you can do with your VCR now, but it uses DVDs. And you can erase and record over certain DVD disks too!


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

Wow. I must be the laziest TV watcher in the world. I've had a DVR for about 5 years now and other than when I got it out of the box, I haven't programmed anything or hooked it up to a phone line for about 3 years.

Between the internet for sports and OnDemand for movies/pay stations I'm pretty well covered. That said, most of my friends swear by them.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

theWanker said:


> I think it is making people more liberal. and more conservative. political discourse right now is more acidic and extreme than any point in my lifetime. seems like somebody is calling somebody else Hitler at the drop of a hat. is that really good for America? I don't think so.


Agreed. There is one simple fix: end the gerrymander. Gerrymandering means that pols on both sides are in safe seats, and can pander to the radical fringes without fear of losing their seat. As a consequence, the political discourse is moving away from any kind of relationship with the other side of the aisle. This is especially bad in the House -- the Senate does not have the Gerrymander, and so far fewer seats are safe.

It is a massive shame that the referendum to fix this in California failed yesterday. Some states (Iowa and Maine) do it right, and their seats are in play every election. Their politicians are more reasonable and productive as well.

Does this fix everything? Perhaps not. But it would be an excellent start. With the gerrymander in place, there is no hope to even have civil discourse over the fundamental ideas. Politicians don't need to engage with the other side when their seat is safe; they just have to keep their most active (and usually radical) constituents happy. And so you *never* find an actual policy debate on the floor of the House.

iWatas


----------

